# Best "vibe" for an American expat F&SF author-Baguio in PI or Battambang in Cambodia?



## drhamm (May 17, 2017)

*Best "vibe" for an American expat F&SF author-Baguio in PI or Battambang in Cambodia?*

I'm a small-time F&SF author with just a few story under my belt, trying to live off my disability payments of about 1K a month (I look able-bodied, and can walk just fine MOST days, so handicapped access isn't usually an issue) until I can (hopefully) support myself with writing. I have some idea of the practical pros and cons of each, but my priority is which has the better creative vibe in your opinion. 

I'd like to be around both expats AND natives who are into the arts (writing, painting, music, etc.). I also sing and play guitar (on those rare days when my right arm is working properly, that is). I don't care much about the party life (although karaoke and low-key bars are a plus), and I'm not looking for romance. Obviously a strong local Science Fiction and Fantasy geek presence is a plus, too.

Baguio seems to have the edge as far as infrastructure, ubiquity of English (to get by while I learn Filipino/Tagalog), health care, and so on--especially with expats being able to buy into Philcare. I also like that it's a university town.

Battambang, has the obvious edge of being much cheaper (especially since I'm not trying to duplicate a Western lifestyle), and as I understand it, is also the epicenter of a major arts revival, which to me sounds pretty exciting. I also get the impression that there are a lot of expats there who are into the creative arts.

If you've been to either, what are your thoughts on the vibe there?


----------



## drhamm (May 17, 2017)

(Also, if the above looks a bit disjointed, my apologies--Daily pain meds just kicked in.)


----------

